# Mayweather or Pacquiao?



## Root16 (Mar 5, 2015)

I know this is _really_ off topic, but who do you think wins May 2nd?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 5, 2015)

Mayweather


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2015)

The promoters?


----------



## dlague (Mar 5, 2015)

Don't care!


----------



## Root16 (Mar 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Don't care!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2015)

So I ended up watching the fight.  Brother in law ordered on PPV and had a little get together.

I think this may have been the fourth "big" fight I've watched in my life.  Two were Tyson/Holyfield while working as a bartender, the other was Hagler/Leonard as a kid.  

I think the problem with boxing is that it's not fighting.  Almost every one I know wanted to see Manny knockout Floyd because Floyd is a wife beater and has a jerk personality.  Neither boxer got close to knocking the opponent out.  There was great skill displayed, but no fireworks.

I guess that's why MMA taking over.  The blood lust of the viewer gets fed.   

In the end both "sports" are barbaric and pretty silly.  It's kind of sickening so much money is involved


----------



## dlague (May 4, 2015)

Based on what I have been hearing - glad I did not care!


----------



## ctenidae (May 4, 2015)

Who won? Too lazy to look it up myself.

But not, apparently, too lazy to type this...


----------



## dlague (May 5, 2015)

That I is because you are already here.


----------



## AdironRider (May 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> So I ended up watching the fight.  Brother in law ordered on PPV and had a little get together.
> 
> I think this may have been the fourth "big" fight I've watched in my life.  Two were Tyson/Holyfield while working as a bartender, the other was Hagler/Leonard as a kid.
> 
> ...



So I assume you didn't have any money on the fight? Mayweather by decision is easy money. 

You also typically don't see serious beatdowns in the lower weight classes, outside of some notorious bangers which are the outliers, its more of a finesse game. Fireworks are never really prevalent in the lower weight classes. 

Ward - Gatti 1 though is pretty much the exception to the rule. Serious fight there and pretty much my introduction to boxing at the time. Mass. boy bringing the heat!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2015)

I didn't. I would have bet Mayweather though.  Last minute thing.  BIL bought into the hype and bought it.


----------

